# What are you driving?



## m-swerb (Oct 12, 2013)

2007 Chevy Equinox.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 12, 2013)

What am I driving, besides my wife crazy? 1988 Jeep Wrangler, 2001 Ford F-350 and a Jeep Grand Cherokee.


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 12, 2013)

I was driving my 2006 f250 superduty today until it quit it on me today.  that's what I get for bragging on it. 





 going to another town for work and it lost power and started blowing white smoke.  I suspect and actually hope it is the egr cooler.  I have an extended warranty that will cover that but not the egr valve.  so anyway I had to call a tow truck to haul it to town and so now I am driving my 99 f150. 



 I also threw my back out this morning so I can barely do anything.  oh well.  hopefully if it is the egr cooler I will get it upgraded to a better one.  if it is the stupid valve again I may have to just delete it.  that stupid thing went out on me a couple years ago.


----------



## m-swerb (Oct 12, 2013)

^ What's in the trailer??


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 13, 2013)

2000 Jeep TJ that has been ours since new in 1999. And driving my dads 98 Chevy Astro van till I can replace my totaled F250. My wife drives a 2004 Subaru Outback. 

View attachment 20131011_164505.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2013)

I will get some pics up later but in my personal fleet I drive my 03 super duty 6.0, 90 wrangler, 85 cherokee and a 2013 charger with the hemi.


----------



## havasu (Oct 13, 2013)

How is that Cherokee running? Does it still look clean?


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2013)

Runs and looks good for what it is.


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 14, 2013)

m-swerb said:


> ^ What's in the trailer??



my daughters 67 mustang  I was bringing it back from utah to my new house in iowa to start building it.


----------



## ME87 (Oct 16, 2013)

mustanggarage said:


> I was driving my 2006 f250 superduty today until it quit it on me today.  that's what I get for bragging on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it the EGR cooler? It happens a lot. The best fix is an EGR delete with a tuner to get rid of the corresponding CEL.


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 16, 2013)

no the egr valve was just gummed up real bad and plugged.  they cleaned it up and put some cetane booster in the fuel and it is running like a champ again.  I have considered that egr delete, and I will probably do that some time soon.  my extended warranty is going to be up pretty soon and then I will have no reason not to.  have you done this?  I have read a bit about it and I don't know how much of a job it is to do


----------



## ME87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I haven't personally done one, but there have been a couple done in the shop and they don't look too bad to do for a capable mechanic.


----------



## Bubaman (Nov 5, 2013)

My 91 Dodge W250. :rockin: It's old,loud,ugly,rusty,guzzles fuel,and pisses off the Prius,Leaf and Smart car owners..........much like the driver. 

View attachment 2012-07-06 08.45.51.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm now driving my 07 dodge ram 2500 4x4 cummins. 

View attachment Dodge ram1.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 5, 2013)

Where is the familiar CW on the side?


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2013)

Not gonna be on this truck. Keeping the super duty for work and hunting. This one is more for towing the big trailer and vacationing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris said:


> Not gonna be on this truck. Keeping the super duty for work and hunting. This one is more for towing the big trailer and *vacationing*.



What is this _vacationing_ you speak of???


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't know? I heard it on the radio and thought I might try it some time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 6, 2013)

I think it would be easier to get signed up on ObummerCare than take time off this year...


----------



## mustanggarage (Nov 7, 2013)

in the winter I like to drive my F150 lightning wannabe.  I find it a lot easier than messing with the diesel in the winter.  I hate having to plug the diesel in and deal with the anti-gel etc.  gas trucks are just easier in the winter.  besides it is just plain fun to drive.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 7, 2013)

I've never had to plug my 01, 7.3 up, even when it's been down to single didgets.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2013)

Drove my jeep today and managed to fit it in the garage, making room to bring my other jeep home for some work.


----------



## havasu (Nov 11, 2013)

Seems you are ready to buy mine?


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2013)

If I buy yours then I will have to get rid of one of mine.

You still trying to off it?


----------



## havasu (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, it sitting under wraps at the ex's house, with a dead battery. I have no room for it.


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 13, 2013)

My wife absolutely batty:d


----------



## havasu (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm driving my laptop...does this count?


----------



## Bubaman (Nov 21, 2013)

This is how I pay the bills and support my tool addiction. 

View attachment 2013-05-06 19.22.05.jpg


View attachment 2013-05-06 19.22.15.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2013)

Wish this app would let me post pictures, I'd show you what I drive to make a living.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 23, 2013)

Chris said:


> Wish this app would let me post pictures, I'd show you what I drive to make a living.



Here, I'll post it for ya... 

View attachment Red Wagon.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks!......


----------



## Rusty (Nov 26, 2013)

Found the perfect car. 

View attachment 1454655_213653068817147_1406131741_n.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2013)

I like it. Gets great mileage.


----------



## havasu (Nov 26, 2013)

Sad thing is Rusty purchased that himself from Fred Flintstone!


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2013)

I heard it was a trade deal for a new dirt floor.


----------

